
VASIMR VX-200 reaches 200 kW power milestone (with videos) - Xichekolas
http://www.spaceref.com/news/viewpr.html?pid=29356
======
stcredzero
One could combine this with the HASTOL concept to get very cheap launches to
earth orbit.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tether_propulsion#HASTOL_.E2.80...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tether_propulsion#HASTOL_.E2.80.94_Earth_launch_assist_rotovator)

Basically, a rotating tether substitues for the upper stage(s) of a launch
system. But for each assisted cargo, the rotating tether needs to accelerate
again. Ion engines can do this, but their low thrust and short lifespan make
them less than idea. VASIMR has a longer lifespan and higher thrust.

